# Traded It In - Not For Sale: 2010 210Rs (Powered Bed Slide)



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

NO LONGER AVAILABLE. We traded it in.

Unfortunately, our OB conflicts with our other goals in life at this time. So, we are selling it. We're just looking to get the loan paid off.

2010 210RS
$17,000 OBO


Everything works. There is nothing wrong with it.
Nonsmokers and no pets
This model is one of the first ones with the powered rear bed slide
Includes WD hitch
Has paint protection and interior fabric protection
Electric tongue jack
New 8" memory foam king mattress
Stickers are peeling front and rear of course

Located in Detroit, MI suburb

PM me if interested


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

Interior pics


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

bump.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

Price reduced. It's now $18,000. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

ttt

still for sale


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

ttt

still for sale


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

Still for sale. Price is negotiable.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

Still for sale.

We'll be using it while it's for sale.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

We decided to trade it in for a Keystone Laredo.


----------

